# Howdy from the Arkansas Ozarks!



## clumsy red bear (Jun 15, 2012)

Howdy to you and that's where my parents are from NW Ozarks.


----------



## flatfootflukey (Jun 15, 2010)

hi roland. always good to see another razorback on here.


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello Roland, 

Moved to my present location about 4 years ago from North Little Rock. I used to cover pretty much the northern half of the state with job before retiring to Florida. You in like Greers Ferry or Heber? Perhaps Clinton? (now I see Yellville: edit) Anyhoo, have fun with the new hobby, new myself, and wish me luck rooting the Hawgs here in Gator country. WTF, Petrino :ws:


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome and enjoy your stay! Tons of good info good folks here!


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Welcome.


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Roland!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Roland S. (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you all for the friendly reception! I gotta say that this site is packed full of great information! I started reading about beekeeping about a year ago and until just a few weeks ago I thought I knew what I needed to do to get started. Things have changed! After spending a day on this site and following many links provided here, I've come to realize I have a lot more studying to do and also see that it won't be as expensive to get started as I initially thought. I had no idea there were so many bee keepers out there!
Peace.
Roland :thumbsup:


----------



## DJS (May 7, 2012)

Welcome to the Site from central Ar, I am a new beek my self done lots of reading before I got my bees this year, but there is nothing like experance it for real. Find a local beekeeper and ask if he will let you help. 

Good Luck.


----------

